# [SOLVED] Bad Pool Header BSOD When Using Retrospect or Carbonite



## maineiac (Feb 24, 2008)

While I previously had no problem running either Retrospect Backup or Carbonite Online Backup now when I run either of them I get a BSOD titled Bad Pool Header. I am enclosing a bugcheck of my latest minidump which hopefully can help diagnose the problem.

I recently installed two new hard drives and moved from a Raid striped to a Raid mirror system. I also recently upgraded from Norton Internet Security 2007 to 2008 and it is after this that the problems developed. (I have run chkdsk on the drives and they show no problems.) Also, I am able to use Acronis True Image Home backup system without any problems.

Thanks in advance for any help that can be provided.

Here is the bugcheck log:




0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000020, a pool block header size is corrupt.
Arg2: e2659bd8, The pool entry we were looking for within the page.
Arg3: e2659bf8, The next pool entry.
Arg4: 0c040601, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------

*** ***
*** Your debugger is not using the correct symbols ***

***


MODULE_NAME: nt

FAULTING_MODULE: 804d7000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 45e53f9d

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x19_20

POOL_ADDRESS: e2659bd8 

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WRONG_SYMBOLS

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 8054a583 to 804f9deb

STACK_TEXT: 
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
f7a8d928 8054a583 00000019 00000020 e2659bd8 nt+0x22deb
f7a8d978 8058e975 e2659be0 00000000 00000000 nt+0x73583
f7a8d9d8 8059038d 83f2b250 e65b2e00 f7a8da44 nt+0xb7975
f7a8dacc 80590f9b 83fb2008 8405e0d8 865b7dc8 nt+0xb938d
f7a8dd20 8059148a 865b7dc8 00000001 00000000 nt+0xb9f9b
f7a8dd54 804f6853 00000003 8055a5c0 8056375c nt+0xba48a
f7a8dd7c 805379bd 00000000 00000000 86fc0020 nt+0x1f853
f7a8ddac 805ce84c 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt+0x609bd
f7a8dddc 8054532e 805378ce 00000001 00000000 nt+0xf784c
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt+0x6e32e


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt+22deb
804f9deb 5d pop ebp

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 0

SYMBOL_NAME: nt+22deb

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME: ntoskrnl.exe

BUCKET_ID: WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## peterdiva (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Bad Pool Header BSOD When Using Retrospect or Carbonite*

You don't have the symbols loaded. Zip up 5 of the most recent minidumps and attach to your next post.


----------



## maineiac (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Bad Pool Header BSOD When Using Retrospect or Carbonite*



peterdiva said:


> You don't have the symbols loaded. Zip up 5 of the most recent minidumps and attach to your next post.


Thanks for your reply...I have attached a zipped folder with my 5 previous dumps.


----------



## peterdiva (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Bad Pool Header BSOD When Using Retrospect or Carbonite*

None of those dumps are crashed with bugcheck 19. The most recent one is from the 28th of January.

I think you have the same problem as the link below, but will need to see a stack trace from one of the crashes to confirm it. There's a solution posted in there somewhere.

http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic94820.html


----------



## maineiac (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Bad Pool Header BSOD When Using Retrospect or Carbonite*

Thanks very much for leading me to that other thread. After going over it in detail, the best and simplest solution was found in Post #70 of that thread. 

It turned out that my problem arose not directly from changing my hard drives...but from using a cloning program (Acronis True Image) to do it. While I don't know the technical issues involved, suffice it to say that this was the problem. And for those who may have the same problem, here is the solution as noted in the referenced post:

1. Go to windows Device Manager
2. Click "view" and select "show hidden devices"
3. Scroll down to "storage volumes"
4. Click on the plus to expand.
5. Click on each one listed and right click and uninstall. (you will get a message on some saying to reboot before it takes effect. Select no until you do them all.)
6. Reboot.
7. Wait till windows automatically reinstalls devices. Will prompt to reboot again.
8 Reboot.
Now it should work.


----------



## midknight (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks maineiac - I just ran into this problem a couple of days ago after using acronis to re-install a partition. I'd narrowed it down to Carbonite causing the BSOD but had no idea as to the solution.

Thank You!


----------



## maineiac (Feb 24, 2008)

midknight said:


> Thanks maineiac - I just ran into this problem a couple of days ago after using acronis to re-install a partition. I'd narrowed it down to Carbonite causing the BSOD but had no idea as to the solution.
> 
> Thank You!



Glad this thread helped you....I know how frustrating it was for me when I could not find a solution. Carbonite had tried to come up with one but had no clue either. So when I told them what the answer was they gave me a 6 month extension on my subscription...and hopefully they will be able to steer other customers to the correct solution in the future.


----------



## dmichaels (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you, thank you.

I had the same problem. I'd restored a drive using Acronis Home (back in April). I'd tried just about everything I could think of - it's a good thing for me that I found your post.

Thanks again.

David


----------

